# [USB] Problème de droit [RESOLU]

## tux03

Salut !

J'ai un problème sur ma Gentoo qui est en stable avec Gnome. Je n'ai plus hal.

Je ne peut pas avoir accès au périphérique USB, quand je branche une clef, j'ai le message suivant de la part de nautilus.

 *Quote:*   

> Impossible de monter "Nom de la clef"
> 
> Not Authorized

 

J'ai la même erreur avec thunar...

Biensur je ne peut pas monter la clef à la main en tant qu'utilisateur, donc pour l'instant je me débrouille en montant la clef en root. 

Je suis bien dans le group usb, donc je ne trouve pas d'où vient le problème...   :Sad: 

Si vous pouviez m'aider, ça serait cool :p

Merci et bonne journée !Last edited by tux03 on Mon Jun 13, 2011 8:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

As-tu PolicyKit ?

Si oui, l'as-tu configurer ?

----------

## tux03

Une recherche sur policykit me donne qu'une seule réponse,

* sec-policy/selinux-policykit

     Available versions:  [M]~2.20101213

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

     Description:         SELinux policy for general applications

C'est cela qu'il faut emerger ?

EDIT : 

En faite j'ai bien polkit et polkit-gnome installé mais je n'ai rien configuré, il faut ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Sous KDE (4.6.2) j'ai du modifier le 'default policy' de polkit.

org.freedesktop/udisk/mount a device -> active console -> Oui

Dans l'espoir que cela t'aide.

Edit : verifie que ton user est bien dans le groupe 'plugdev'

----------

## Poussin

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : verifie que ton user est bien dans le groupe 'plugdev'

 

Je ne suis pas certain que ce groupe ait survécu à la disparition de hal. Personnellement, chez moi, ce groupe n'existe plus

----------

## Neuromancien

Le groupe plugdev n'existe plus.

Peux-tu nous montrer le contenu de ton fichier /etc/pam.d/system-login ?

----------

## kopp

 *tux03 wrote:*   

> Une recherche sur policykit me donne qu'une seule réponse,
> 
> * sec-policy/selinux-policykit
> 
>      Available versions:  [M]~2.20101213
> ...

 

Oui pardon, c'était bien polkit... tu as les USE qui vont avec ? (je suppose, si polkit-gnome est installé)

Chez moi j'ai du configurer... par contre je ne sais plus quels fichiers...

Vais voir si je retrouve !

Edit : j'ai trouvé ça : 

```
cat /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/50-local.pkla 

[Automount]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=org.freedesktop.udisks.drive-eject

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=yes

ResultActive=yes

[Automount]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=org.freedesktop.udisks.drive-detach

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=yes

ResultActive=yes

[Automount]

Identity=unix-group:plugdev

Action=org.freedesktop.udisks.filesystem-mount

ResultAny=yes

ResultInactive=yes

ResultActive=yes

```

à voir : man polkit et man pklocalauthorithy

----------

## tux03

Bonsoir !

Finalement j'ai abandonné le montage automatique, j'utilise maintenant pmount pour gérer facilement le montage et les droits qui vont avec.

Voilà

A+ !

----------

